# Betriebssystem , wie kann ich optimal rangehen :@)



## lobby (14. Januar 2006)

Traum meiner Jugendzeit - Ist mal ein ganz kleines Betriebssystem zu Programmieren. (zum Beispiel : einer Funktion(Datenbank) und ein Speicherplatz von 120 MB) Aber nun eigenlich Teil und zwar wurde ich Aufmerksam zu diesen Artikel http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20706.html

Meine Frage , wie kann nun am besten , an diese Projekt ran gehen !!!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2006)

Wie Du dem Tutorial entnehmen kannst hat das herzlich wenig mit C zu tun, denn bis Du erstmal so weit bist, dass Du in C geschriebene Programme dort laufen lassen kannst ist erstmal eine ganze Menge Arbeit mit Assembler zu bewaeltigen.
Aus diesem Grund schieb ich diesen Thread auch mal zu den "Sonstigen Sprachen".


----------



## lobby (15. Januar 2006)

Ja , aber mit Assembler , aber nun wie kann ich mit Hilfe des Tutrioal und ein Assembler ( http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20706.html )zum schneller Erfolg kommen - Tipps und Ratschlge wären nett


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2006)

Wenn Du es verstehen willst wird es keinen schnellen Erfolg geben, denn dann musst Du erstmal eine ganze Menge lesen.
Ich nehme nicht an, dass Du schonmal was mit Assembler gemacht hast?


----------



## MagicalMajor (15. Januar 2006)

Schnellen Erfolg gibt es niemals nicht. Und Platz für einen zweiten Bill Gates schon garnicht. Das ist meine Meinung. 
Beschäftige dich lieber mit LINUX und versuche es an deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. 
Soll heißen, lerne Kernel-Programmierung. 
Da kannst du dann auch direkt in C(++) einsteigen. (Ich kenne mich damit übrigens nicht aus)

Dennoch: HIER  gibt es interessante Informationen zum Thema (Assembler)


----------



## Azi (15. Januar 2006)

Ich verweise dich mal auf diese Seite:
http://www.lowlevel.net.tc/
Dort findest du eigentlich alles, was du brauchst und wie du mit der Entwicklung anfängst, im Forum wird dir auch gut geholfen.


----------



## Krypthonas (19. Januar 2006)

Hm also ich weiß nicht... Also wenn ich mir so überlege das der erste Compiler für Fortran theoretisch 18 Mann/Frau Jahre benötigt hätte und nun ein ein Mann/Frau Projekt ein wenn auch kleines OS entwickeln will, muss ich sagen... Autsch!

 Aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen... *grübel


----------



## dastool (19. Januar 2006)

Ich kenn nun sein Kenntnisse in sachen Programmieren nicht.
 Ich kann hierzu nur das Zitat unserer DB-Dozentin wiedergeben:
 "Es gibt nichts schwierigeres als Spieleprogrammierung.... neben einem neuen Betriebssystem."

 Also lobby, ich will dir nun keine Hoffnungen nehmen. aber selbst Mr. Gates und Mr. Torvalds haben Jahre damit verbracht diverse Sprachen zu lernen.
 Ich kann dir da nur nahelegen, die angesprochenen Sprachen zu büffeln...
 Ein Bekannter gab mir den Tipp mit C anzufangen, dann auf C++ zu gehen.
 Im moment lern ich in der Schule nur Java, das struckturierte Programmieren haben wir hinter uns und das objektorientierte geht nun los.
 Also wenn du keine Ahnung hast.... Autsch.
 Wenn du kenntnisse schon im Vorfeld besitzt... *Daumendrück, Mr. Gates No#2*


----------



## Aiju (21. Januar 2006)

Vom schreiben eines komplett neuen Betriebsystem würde ich dir abraten, die Tools sind dort unberechenbarer als das Wetter. Nimm lieber eine UNIX-Struktur, dann hast du viel Zeit gespart und hast trotzdem ein "eigenes" Betriebsystem. Bastel dir einen Kernel (oder nimm Linux/BSD) und bastel dir Software (oder nimm GNU)


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (24. Januar 2006)

Bin da anderer Meinung.
Der Lerneffekt bei der OS-Programmierung ist enorm. Nirgends kann man
soviel über einen PC lernen, als beim Entwickeln eines eigenen "OS".

Ich gebe zu es ist nicht unkompliziert :suspekt: , aber es kann viel
Spaß machen, vorausgesetzt man *beherrscht* Assembler und C.
(Ein Kernel komplett in C++ ist zwar auch möglich, aber noch umständlicher  )

Gruß, 
Christian

P.S: Ich hoffe das Thema war noch icht Off-Topic


----------



## Azi (24. Januar 2006)

Mr.Undertaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin da anderer Meinung.
> Der Lerneffekt bei der OS-Programmierung ist enorm. Nirgends kann man
> soviel über einen PC lernen, als beim Entwickeln eines eigenen "OS".


Genauso sehe ich das auch. Allerdsings muss ich einwenden, dass C nicht notwendig ist. Man kann auch komplett in Assembler schreiben. Das ist zwar ziemlich Zeitaufwändig, aber man hat einen relativ großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil  .


----------



## takidoso (30. März 2006)

dastool hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also lobby, ich will dir nun keine Hoffnungen nehmen. aber selbst Mr. Gates und Mr. Torvalds haben Jahre damit verbracht diverse Sprachen zu lernen.


Hmmm also historisch gesehen denke ich gerade bei Bill Gates nicht dass er jahrelang Sprachen gelernt hat, denn dann wäre er nie so schnell aufgestigen .
Bill hatte so weit ich weiß eher ein Verkäuferhändchen und hat beispielsweise in den 80'ern Microsoft-Basic verkauft, was aber nicht aus seiner Feder stammte  

Also zum Thema Betriebssystem ist denke ich noch nicht gesagt worden für welche Hardware denn ...

Zum Thema alles in Assembler zu schreiben ist bei modernen Betriebssystemen nicht mehr angesagt, denn dann ist man gnadenlos von der Hardware abhängig. (s. Erfolgsgeheimnis Unix und Derivate)

Betriebsysteme sind im Grunde allgemein betrachtet die Basisfunktionalität eine Hardware zu betreiben. Nimmnt man z.B. Hardware die in gewisser Weise  primitiv ist (in meiner Ausbildungszeit war das z.B. eine sogenannte 8080-Box (CPU 2 KB Speicher und ein paar I/O-Bausteine + Display und Hex-Tastatur, so war das Betriebssytem lediglich ein Monitor-Programm und man hatte spaß dabei maschienen-sprache mittels Hex-Codes einzugeben. Praktisch war das noch primitiver als Assembler (würg).
Mit so einer Art BS kann man sicher schnell zum Erfolg kommen, auch wenn es dann whol auch sehr viel mit Hardware-Kennnissen zusammenhängt, die man dafür benötigt und das heugige Bild eines BS nicht gerade sehr nahe kommt.
Solche Dinge sind auch heute bei der Hobby-Robotik beliebt, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.
(soviel erstmal von der "philosophischen Seite")

Takidoso


----------



## vault-tec (25. April 2006)

Hi lobby!

Hier mal ein paar Links, wo du weiterführende Informationen finden kannst, gefunden übrigens mit  und dem Suchbegriff *"meH paq pat 'ogh"* oder wenn du des Klingonischen nicht mächtig bist: ;-] 


Spoiler



*"betriebssystementwicklung"*



*cytrinox.dyndns.org* (Projektseite zum Thema)
*www.programmierforen.de* (Forum mit Tutorials zum Thema)
*03-Entwicklung-2x2.pdf* (*.pdf-Dokument zum Thema)
Gruß, Niko


----------

